# 3D and Target Shoot - Bismarck March 10-11



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

A 3D and Target (300 and Vegas) Shoot will be held March 10-11 at the Bismarck World War Memorial Building.

This should be a very fun shoot. There will be some new Rinehart targets there that should make it interesting.

Shooting times will be 8am-4pm Saturday and 8am-1pm Sunday.

For more info go to www.nishubowmen.com


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

mr. kkaldor

do you know how much it costs for your first round...and prices of challege rounds?


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

Kase the cost of shooting is $12 if you can prove you are a member of an archery club or $15 if you are not.

Challenge rounds are $10.

Round up a couple guys and make the drive!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

how did the shoot turn out kkaldor? how'd you shoot?


----------

